# Made a few things



## Parakid (Nov 30, 2013)

Here they are...







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]
Do you think anyone would buy any of the things I've made?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Those slings should sell with no problem. Very nice work. Welcome to the forum!
How long have you been working with paracord?


----------



## Parakid (Nov 30, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Those slings should sell with no problem. Very nice work. Welcome to the forum!
> How long have you been working with paracord?


Thanks, I've only been working with paracord for about 3 or 4 day at the max. I made the white sling at first then made the red sling and the bracelets were made last for fun.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Pretty good for just a few days experience.


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

lol, just a few things : ) 

looks good!


----------



## Parakid (Nov 30, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Pretty good for just a few days experience.


Thanks


----------



## Parakid (Nov 30, 2013)

MidwestCord said:


> lol, just a few things : )
> 
> looks good!


Thanks


----------



## livs0614 (Jan 26, 2014)

What is the second one in the first pic called


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

livs0614 said:


> What is the second one in the first pic called
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


That could be used as a knife lanyard, wrist lanyard, or a keychain/key fob. The knot is a cobra weave/Solomon bar. 

Welcome to the forum! I hope this answers your question.


----------



## livs0614 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanx


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

They all look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Parakid said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look cool!

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Black/black,white w/bow shackle









following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Those look cool!
> 
> following RABBI Y'SHUA


I like the black,red "jawbone"

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

My EDC paracord bracelet is all black and made with the bow shackle.


----------



## j_webb21 (Feb 9, 2014)

About how much cord did you use for the red and black sling?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Punisher "shark tooth" w/shackle









following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Skull & shackle "snake"









following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Old school "fishtail"......"double weave" w/shackle....black/urban camo








following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Punisher "shark tooth" w/shackle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those skull beads?


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Where did you get those skull beads?


The "Punisher skulls" I got off ebay,they were $12 for a pack of 5....the skulls that I put on the 'snake" design I got off the lanyardzone.com,there called "super mega skulls"

following RABBI Y'SHUA


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

nice looking good  may i ask how much paracord did you use on the gun slings? want to make one but i just want to no how much cord i would need befor i start  


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

a5hley said:


> nice looking good  may i ask how much paracord did you use on the gun slings? want to make one but i just want to no how much cord i would need befor i start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


I never made one but I would say start with 100 feet depending on the length. You could always use the 1 foot for every inch rule. That rule works well for the cobra weave. Then of course double that for the king cobra.


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I never made one but I would say start with 100 feet depending on the length. You could always use the 1 foot for every inch rule. That rule works well for the cobra weave. Then of course double that for the king cobra.



thanks for the message i will have to go and buy some more cord im running low lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good job! They are awesome!



Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow! Your stuff is great! I can tell you are now a fellow "addict" lol.



Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## thag (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent work Parakid!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------

